# Hello from North Carolina!!



## PrettyInPink (May 7, 2009)

I can't wait to board there too...!!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride . that looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, Kentucky - it really is. Today I went out riding twice. Earlier with my Chessie and then later in the ring with two others then we went and trail rode into the lake. I love it because there are always other people riding there and the place is SO nice. I am really lucky to board there.


Prettyinpink- I can't wait until you're here, too! It's going to be so nice!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

What a beautiful place!  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Thank you, Jubilee Rose!! It is a gorgeous place, some senator guy owns it, so it's well-funded.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. Have fun posting


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, Rustic. I hope that I enjoy it here.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Oh, Rustic - where in Michigan do you live? I'm a Yooper.


----------

